# *CYGChickies' HWC Journal* I Want Goats!



## CYGChickies (Oct 11, 2011)

Well I read a few of these Journals and wanted to start one of my own. We started our farm in the middle of June 2011, and now almost four months later I'm amazed at how much it has changed.

The farm all started with a desire to keep a few chickens. I researched in catalogs and books and online. I wanted exotic chickens but my mother kept prodding me to get Layers and my friend/farm co-owner just wanted rabbits. I decided on 15 Australorps, 15 Guinea Fowl and 5 Silkies--to raise the Guinea keets. I placed my order that would arrive about a month later and basically got into planning stage. 

By the time mid-June rolled around we couldn't wait any longer. My friend wanted rabbits and I told her meat rabbits were the way to go. We found a Rabbitry and bought three 2-month-old New Zealand Reds, a big tall hitch for outside and a smaller inside cage. The next morning we found one of the kits dead. The day after we went to the weekly market/swap where I found three Narragansett turkey poults--the breed I'd decided on for the future. I knew they had to be off the ground and since the rabbit hutch was empty, my month-old babies went there. We found another of our kits sick and rushed the remaining two to the vet. A fecal smear revealed the worst case of Coccidiosis the vet had ever seen--in fifty years he said. We had to go everywhere to find a sulfa med for them and began treatment. Another kit died, leaving us with one who soon recovered with no more signs of the parasite. 

After the scare with our baby rabbits was over, we went looking for babies to build up our very depleted stock. Since the illness was gone and three different vets confirmed it was no longer contagious, we brought home two 6-week-old Lionheads--not meat rabbits but yes I caved. They were named the Twins and were supposed to be two females. They were hilariously tiny compared to the New Zealand and we fell instantly in love. 

Noticing our hutch space was dwindling we purchased two more large outdoor hutches. One with three holes and one gigantic pen that my friend and I could both fit into easily and could have fit another person. Into this larger pen the turkey poults went, and they seemed pretty pleased. After this we added three more Lionheads, BigWig, Clover and Angel. Shortly after this the chicks arrived and we kept them in a big horse trough with a heat lamp and bedding and all the amenities of home.

A month and more went by with nothing of huge interest coming to pass except for the addition of our friendly New Zealand white doe Strawberry. That is until we found a wonderful Breeder nearby who sold us our first pedigree rabbits. Samwise, Frodo and Maggie May were Lionheads and Cleopatra was a Dwarf Hotot. The Dwarf Hotots were my idea--not meat rabbits either I know. These rabbits stayed inside in indoor hutches until another outdoor was purchased and the Lionheads went out. Sadly, little Maggie May died of something similar to Bloat in dogs but called enteritis. We were heartbroken when such a beautiful and sweet little rabbit died, and we still are. Clover was revoked--since she and Maggie were the same color and Maggie was breed/show quality, and so we were down to three bucks and three does we thought.

We travelled six hours to the State Fair to find three awesome Dwarf Hotots and the chickens and guineas moved out into their pen. The twins turned out to be males and so we are down to five bucks and ONE doe, Angel. We took two Australorps, two Silkies, two guineas and two of the turkeys to the county fair along with Samwise, BigWig, Hazel, Strawberry, Isis and Cleopatra and ended up with five blue ribbons and four red ribbons!

Right now we're just starting our breeding program with Angel our Lionhead. She is bred to BigWig and we are hoping for beautiful babies! Our current huge project is a new pen for the Turkeys and one for the Silkies next to the exhisting coop. We have ripped tin off of the barn, set up posts and moved sand in. All that is left is the wire for the coop and run and we'll be finished. 

Coming up next for us is building the rabbit hutches into the unused stalls of the barn as well as moving the current hutches inside. All the while we're looking for Lionhead does that aren't kits--tough to find! Wish us luck!

Whoo a long post hopefully I won't have to cover so much next time!

CYG


----------



## elevan (Oct 11, 2011)

Sounds like you've had a wild start.


----------



## CYGChickies (Oct 11, 2011)

To say the least! It sounds like we just flew by the seat of our pants but I'm an obsessive researcher and knew about the birds and rabbits before we selected them. It's hard to write in a lot of details without getting longwinded. We make sure to be prepared and aware long before we dive into things. Out of our many many rabbits and birds only a handful have passed and we get constant compliments on the condition of our animals. I think our proudest farming achievement is the three fat, happy and healthy Narragansett turkeys we raised from fragile babies. We're preparing to hunker down for the Midwest winter and have big Honeybee and garden plans for Spring.

CYG


----------



## CYGChickies (Oct 11, 2011)

I wanted to answer the "getting started" questions because they looked fun!

1.    What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like?

Missouri, area 5/6. It's humid and swampy and sometimes our ice storms and floods become "states of emergency"

2.    How many people are in your family? Marital status?

Counting my mother and my best friend there are three of us. Counting the farm just the friend and I. We're both single.

3.    How would you define your farm?

A hobby farm built on optimism?

4.    What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?

Farm and get back to my writing

5.    Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to?

We're building the coops onto the barn and I dare you to tell me 6 24"x24" wire cages don't count.

6.    Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet?

Not yet

7.    Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?

A conversation with my cousin about childhood memories, both of us grew up on farms.

8     Is it a hobby or an occupation?

Hobby for now

9.    In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?

I research constantly so I know a good deal about this and that. Always wanna know more!

10.  In what types of farming will you never choose to do?

Anything commercial where I can't handfeed and handraise my animals or my crops. I doubt I'll have camelids but I'm not opposed to anything new on the farm.

11.   Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply?

Absolutely!

12.   Where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world?

My writing

13.   Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?

Toss me a manual and I will!

14.   Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these?

We make jewelry, soap, lipgloss and candles. Would like to learn more!

15.   Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds?

We are rural zoned I believe any livestock is ok

16.   Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood?

Let me read up on it then I will! I'm 100% farming self taught!

17.   Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing?

We will be starting a huge garden in spring with tomatoes, corn, peppers, pumpkins, watermelons, centrioles, squash-two types, onions, garlic, blackberries, loofa, beans, and so on!

18.   Do you fish? Bait or explosives?

I love to fish but nobody will go with me! I dont think I should handle explosives haha!

19.   How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country?

We have about two acres I think. We're only using about half of one so far. We're in the country.

20.   Are you a Novice, Technician, degreed?

Well I have a Bachelors Degree in English:Writing with a minor in Art (digital manipulation and photography digital and film) but not in anything farm-related

21.   What is your farm specialty? Or what one would you like to learn?

Poultry and Rabbits now, soon we'll have Honeybees and Produce as well

22.   If you could create a degree and curriculum, what would you major in and what classes would you take?

I want to get an AA in Animal Husbandry if possible. As far as I know I'd have to make that up in the universities in my area. I want a class in rabbit and poultry breeding genetics! Haven't found a good book on that yet!

23.   Do you do wood work? framing, finish, cabinet?

We build nestboxes

24.   Are you interested in herbal animal medicine?

Have some in place already! It is so great

25.   If you could live any place you chose, where would it be?

On my farm away from the world

26.    Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking?

No

27.    What would your ideal super hero/villain be?

Anyone from the X-men. I'm a Marvel nut!

28.    Are your family or friends also interested in animals?

My best friend works the farm with me. The family like to come play with the rabbits and chickens

29.    Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs?

We bake constantly and I love fresh eggs!

30.   What was your best animal experience? Worst?

Best experience: Walking into the chicken pen and having thirty+ birds run to you for love and attention. They said it couldn't be done but we tamed a whole flock!

31.    Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs?

I don't know if I could hunt but I used to accompany my dad when I was very little. We are going to be foraging during Morel season! Mushroom hunting is going to be so much fun!

32.    What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm?

I have old experienced relatives and I have a very encyclopedic memory for things I've researched. I don't have to recheck reference books and sites to find solutions

33.    Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve?

We will process some rabbits and I plan to can like crazy when the garden comes

34.   Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm? Would you like to?

Not yet and yes I would love to

35    What is on your to do list?

Turkey pen, silkie pen, rabbit area of barn

36.   Have you ever lived completely off what you produce? Would you like to?

Not yet but would be fun

37.   In what do you trust?

Myself and my friend, our perseverance and dedication to the farm


38.  Do you make and fix things yourself to save money?

Short answer: all the time


39.  Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits?

Yes! I'm a lot less freaked out about getting dirty and instead of High Fructose magazine I subscribe to Hobby Farm. I spend hours I used to play Xbox working on the farm and researching.


----------



## CYGChickies (Oct 12, 2011)

Today was a busy day! We got a bale of hay and finished the nest box. Can't wait to see Angel building her nest! She's a REW Lionhead, bred with BigWig our BEW Lionhead. She's due Sunday or Monday and we're putting it in her hutch tomorrow. I'm still not 100% the breeding took even though we witnessed it and he mounted three times. I guess since it's the first time we're just crazy paranoid that it didn't take or she's gonna eat em. Hopefully she just has a moderately successful birth and we get at least one baby. I'll update as soon as the nest box is in and she's had time to react to it. 

Also gonna try some recipes I found here and on BYC, and we're taking some rabbits to the market just to show off beside our table. Hopefully people take interest.

CYG


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 13, 2011)

Enjoyed reading your journal.

Wishing you luck with Angel.  Hoping to read on your journal the pitter-patter of little Angel kit feet soon.


----------



## CYGChickies (Oct 13, 2011)

Mini Update! I attended my first Beekeeper's meeting and it was great! Everyone was so nice and so informative! I got a ton of advice and made friends. I'm glad I went and I feel a lot more confident knowing there are other people to give advice if I need it--and I'm sure I will! No updates on Angel just yet.

CYG


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 13, 2011)

I am allergic to bees and the thought of bunches of them makes my spine tremble, lol

I dont know anything about beekeeping, but would love to hear more and learn.........


----------



## CYGChickies (Oct 13, 2011)

Honeybees--especially Italian Honeybees--are a lot more docile than even a bumblebee. If they swarm or leave the hive to find another, they will almost never attack without a hive. Swarms are what people see when there's a huge ball of bees landed on a tree etc. I read "Honeybees for Dummies" and it has so much information about their behavior and after I learned I just couldn't stay away and i researched more and more until it was decided. They're amazingly smart, clean their own house and fight their own parasites. I will be doing my best to keep Organic bees and I should be able to; even with most disease organic treatment is successful. I can't wait to see my little hive pollinating the garden! Spring can't come soon enough!

CYG


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 14, 2011)

CYGChickies said:
			
		

> Honeybees--especially Italian Honeybees--are a lot more docile than even a bumblebee. If they swarm or leave the hive to find another, they will almost never attack without a hive. Swarms are what people see when there's a huge ball of bees landed on a tree etc. I read "Honeybees for Dummies" and it has so much information about their behavior and after I learned I just couldn't stay away and i researched more and more until it was decided. They're amazingly smart, clean their own house and fight their own parasites. I will be doing my best to keep Organic bees and I should be able to; even with most disease organic treatment is successful. I can't wait to see my little hive pollinating the garden! Spring can't come soon enough!
> 
> CYG


Wishing you luck with your venture with Bees.  Glad to hear you found a group that will help you be successful.  Looking forward to reading about your venture.   

Honeybees, are they the big, fat bees I see sometimes?  Love to see the bees around my garden and flowers.  But you can have the wasps.  They hurt when they sting.   And you don't have to give them any reason for them to.


----------



## CYGChickies (Oct 14, 2011)

Wasps are VERY aggressive. They can sting as many tines as they want without dying too and often will signal others--if near the nest--to join in. If you kill any singular wasps you see very early in the year that are around your home usually that stops her--the queen--from building a hive and starting a colony. The queen is the only wasp who overwinters all others die. So any early wasps in/around your home or barn or other high traffic/used places should be dispatched quickly to avoid future colonization. 

Honeybees look different from yellowjackets, sweatbees, bumblebees and borebees. Borebees are the new one for me they're also called woodbees and carpenter bees. They're loud and look a lot like a bumblebee. Honeybees aren't quite as fluffy as a bumblebee or as loud unless warning-buzzing. Except for stingless drones, all honeybees are female and every egg has the potential to become a Queen. Drones do nothing but eat and mate with Queen's so in the Fall the hive kicks them out to preserve food and they starve. More are born in Spring to begin mating again and drones die after mating with the same mechanic as a bee dying after a sting. 

Honeybees are also not attracted to open sodas and the "bee" hovering after your soda during a nice picnic is a yellowjacket. 

That's my tiny facts wave for today! I hope you found it interesting/helpful! 

CYG


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 14, 2011)

CYGChickies said:
			
		

> Wasps are VERY aggressive. They can sting as many tines as they want without dying too and often will signal others--if near the nest--to join in. If you kill any singular wasps you see very early in the year that are around your home usually that stops her--the queen--from building a hive and starting a colony. The queen is the only wasp who overwinters all others die. So any early wasps in/around your home or barn or other high traffic/used places should be dispatched quickly to avoid future colonization.
> 
> Honeybees look different from yellowjackets, sweatbees, bumblebees and borebees. Borebees are the new one for me they're also called woodbees and carpenter bees. They're loud and look a lot like a bumblebee. Honeybees aren't quite as fluffy as a bumblebee or as loud unless warning-buzzing. Except for stingless drones, all honeybees are female and every egg has the potential to become a Queen. Drones do nothing but eat and mate with Queen's so in the Fall the hive kicks them out to preserve food and they starve. More are born in Spring to begin mating again and drones die after mating with the same mechanic as a bee dying after a sting.
> 
> ...


Definitely!


----------



## daisychick (Oct 15, 2011)

We have wasps in large numbers this year I am hoping they all freeze this winter!!  
My neighbor has a new honeybee hive and his bees are always in my yard, since I am the only one who plants tons of flowers and fruit trees.  His bees are so calm and have never stung anyone in the neighborhood.  It really makes me want to start my own hive.    Looking forward to reading your journal and learning about bees with you.


----------



## elevan (Oct 15, 2011)

> 4.    What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?
> 
> Farm and get back to my writing


What type of writing?


----------



## CYGChickies (Oct 15, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> > 4.    What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?
> >
> > Farm and get back to my writing
> 
> ...


I write short stories and have some larger works as well. I love to write Horror and Drama but my stories are very character driven and I focus on dialogue so the genre isn't completely overpowering. I love Stephen King for this reason; someone who has read his work knows it's about people and usually the epic struggle between "good and evil". 

CYG


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 16, 2011)

CYGChickies said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would love to read your horror and drama short stories.  I am a BIG Stephen King fan.  Read everything he wrote.  And my DH loves Dr. Who.  What great stories.  (DH is not a big reader.  That's why he likes the TV program.  He's more into blueprints and specs.)

But would love to read something you wrote.


----------



## elevan (Oct 16, 2011)

CYGChickies said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you published your stories?


----------



## CYGChickies (Oct 16, 2011)

Haha alas you have discovered my one weakness! I have a handful of stories polished and ready I just have a hard time letting go. My Professors basically told me to leave these stories alone and publish them so that's what I'm doing, looking for the perfect destination for my work. I've been rejected by Glimmer Train which is easy to do especially if you're a "genre" writer. I want to submit to Playboy and Esquire but I have to publish somewhere else first. So I have to find a piece that I can stand to publish in a small never-read magazine for a $1.00 pay. It's hard to do. FYI, Playboy does not just print smut or adult pieces. Their short stories are the real deal.

CYG


----------



## elevan (Oct 16, 2011)

I wish you the best of luck!  I'm a big Stephen King fan, so I would be interested in reading your stories.  Do let us know when you're published and where we can find your work!


----------



## CYGChickies (Oct 16, 2011)

Don't worry I'll announce it and probably mail you guys a copy! It will be so crazy for me I won't even know what to think! I hope that I get published soon.

CYG


----------



## CYGChickies (Oct 16, 2011)

Well NO babies out of Angel yet. If she doesn't birth them by morning she'll be running "late". She has rearranged the nestbox three times but hasn't pulled any fur. She also won't go in the nestbox if she can see us anywhere on the farm. Her neighbor Strawberry has started nosing and licking her whenever she comes close to the wire but not biting. Maybe she's trying to tell her what to do! Someone should! I hope she is pregnant and isn't just obese because we gave her extra feed starting week 2 of Pregnancy. She was grooming today and doing a lot of lip-licking and twirling so maybe she was feeling the babies? 

Any ideas?

CYG


----------



## CYGChickies (Oct 16, 2011)

Tiny Update!

Angel has gone into the nestbox and not come out. Hopefully that's a sign!

CYG


----------



## CYGChickies (Oct 19, 2011)

No babies out of Angel and no fur pulled. We're thinking she probably wasn't bred. We put her back in with BigWig and she didn't fight him but she also didn't lift for him so we're gonna leave the box in just in case and let her take a couple of weeks to get interested. Poor BigWig will just have to be a bachelor for a while longer!

In other news, Strawberry--my New Zealand White doe--and Hazel--my New Zealand Red buck--bred with no problems and a lot of enthusiasm. It was like he was WWF wrestling the poor girl but she jumped him first. Anyway both were interested and he bred, squealed and fell off three times and since they're not fluffy we could see that he got in all three times. 

Isis and Nile, our breeding Dwarf Hotos are not having the same luck since Isis isn't having any part of it! 

Just wanted to give you guys an update on our Rabbitry soap opera!

CYG


----------



## elevan (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## CYGChickies (Oct 20, 2011)

I know! Plus we had a mass breakout when the guineas ran out of the chicken run and we were beat half to death by wings before we got them back home. They're just figuring out flying so they do it alllll the time. The Silkies and Australorps watched from the doorway--probably laughing themselves to death!

It's still a great day to be a farmer!

CYG


----------



## CYGChickies (Oct 23, 2011)

Ok so another update. My friend and farming partner put Angel and BigWig together again this morning--the meaning of "wait until next week" is not a good solid wording to describe time! Luckily she actually didn't do her usual laps around the cage, simply lifted for him. We got a new Lionhead doe who just growls whenever BigWig comes near her so we probably bought her pregnant--ugh! So now I have to build two more nest boxes and move Lola into one of the bigger doe "holes" where we can fit a nest box. Isis won't breed and found out Cleopatra is a buck! In short it's been one of those days. 

On Saturday I tried the Banana Bread that Marlowmanor mentioned in her journal. I can't remember who first submitted it to the recipe section but I'll edit that in later. I substituted 1/2 cup of honey for the 1/2 cup of sugar and added 1/8 tsp of Baking Soda. Baked it for about 50-55 minutes at 350. Honey can make the bake time shorter so beware! It was delicious and baked up so pretty!

CYG


----------



## CYGChickies (Nov 4, 2011)

I GOT FRENCH ANGORAS! Victoria and Sebastian are an adult breeding pair of French Angora rabbits that I purchased this morning. He is a broken black and she might be a tort but I'm not sure. I'm so excited to have them after a long time of research and being unsure; the man with them pulled up right beside us at the market and started setting them out and I picked these two. I got them both for $30 which was amazing beyond belief! 

Also, we saved the life of a chicken that got stuck in-between two boards in the barn! We patched the place and made a roost where the hole was. Roosty waited patiently as he supervised us pulling the hen out of the space. He's such a gentleman rooster. 

Thanks for reading!

CYG


----------



## CYGChickies (Nov 17, 2011)

Well a ton has been happening on the old farm. I have several orders for my M&P soap, we're signed up to do a craft fair and we're selling at the market on Black Friday. Lola--magpie lionhead--had a litter of five live babies and is taking excellent care of them! There are two magpies, one harlequin, one broken harlequin Charlie I believe and one solid black with a white diamond. No open eyes yet just fat peachfuzz babies. She pulled almost her entire mane out to cover them with, great mama!

The turkeys overstayed their welcome in the juvenile pen, grew too large and busted through the floor. So an emergency call and four nights working in the freezing rain from 6pm to 10pm, we built them a secure pen that's so perfect! I'm very proud! The turkeys like it and the two hens love staring at the chickens. The chickens have started "mating" so it's about time to boot the Silkies out to their own section of the barn but the yard hasn't been covered yet with the wire so I'll just have to make sure and wait 2 weeks after they're gone before offering any fertile eggs of either breed--to ensure no SilkieLorps!

While we were working on the turkey coop section of the barn, on the other wide Strawberry--New Zealand White--had begun to nest. She's created a perfect nest and now we're just waiting for her to start pulling fur. Babies are on the way!

Lola's babies are going to be weaned on the 23rd of Dec and that's the last Market before Christmas so maybe some of her kits--that we don't horde ourselves--will be Christmas bunnies.

Thanks for your interest and support in our little farm!

CYG


----------



## elevan (Nov 17, 2011)

Congratulations on the babies and the soap venture!

But you should know that you can't spring babies on us without pictures, right?


----------



## CYGChickies (Nov 18, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Congratulations on the babies and the soap venture!
> 
> But you should know that you can't spring babies on us without pictures, right?


Haha I think you're the only one who reads the journal! But I posted some nakiebunny pictures of Lola's kits in the Birthing, Raising and Weaning rabbits thread. Strawberry should be kindling anytime now and likely will tomorrow (Friday). I'll post new pics of her kits and updated pics of Lola's litter since they have their colors now. Also, the new Turkey coop and run! I should also link to the website in my sig I suppose.

CYG


----------



## elevan (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm not the only reader    Have a look at the views to your journal, you obviously have multiple readers who are keeping mum.  Come on folks, at least pop in a say hi to CYG.


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 18, 2011)

I read everyones journals and posts daily. I just don't always comment. Some topics I know nothing about so I don't comment. I just soak up the infomation!


----------



## CYGChickies (Nov 19, 2011)

Quick update! Lola's babies are getting so big! We have two Harlequins, two Magpies and an Otter with white diamond on forehead. Strawberry--my New Zealand White--kindled this afternoon. She was bred to our blue ribbon New Zealand Red Hazel. She had four live kits, two reds like daddy and a black and broken black. We think she must have New Zealand Black in her background? The fifth baby was another black and born dead. She's feeding and caring for them perfectly and we're so proud!

I have a Dwarf Hotot buck I'm going to put up on the Buy/Sell/Trade section. Also, we processed our first birds yesterday, three Australorps roosters. I helped pluck and clean and we are keeping feathers and feet for crafting. We will be making chicken-feet backscratchers! The birds look gorgeous and are stowed away at freezer camp! That's all for now. Angel--REW Lionhead--is due the day before Thanksgiving. Black Friday and Black Saturday--lol--we will be at craft shows and hopefully make some chicken feed, nestbox and Christmas gift money. Thanks for reading!

CYG


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi, sorry I am not good at keeping up with peoples journals.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 20, 2011)

Congratulations on Strawberry's healthy kits!    for Angel and healthy kits 

BTW, love reading all the journals.  Might not comment all the time, but I have learned a lot through everyone's experiences.


----------



## CYGChickies (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone for letting me know you're reading. I was too stupid to notice the "Views" tab--college degree and everything!--so I didn't know. Anyway it's gonna be a busy week for Handled With Care! Angel will kindle either on Thanksgiving or the day before, and Lola's kits are opening their eyes and will be popping out of the nest box Friday or Saturday! I have to get a little shoe box or something to compensate in case they need a warm bed still. The turkeys are adjusting well to the new big run and have finally figured out how to come in from the rain without us chasing them inside. Roosty--my Australorp roo--is enjoying less competition since the guinea males ignore his hens and the Silkies know better than to evoke his wrath. 

The roosters being processed was a somewhat shaky situation. I knew it was what we planned and I know they didn't suffer at all but every once in a while it will hit me that I raised them carefully from day old chicklets and only their inability to outdo Roosty decided their fate. Two of them also had bad attitudes and Roosty is--to us two humans only--a big cuddly lap chicken. I personally put my hand in one of them and cleaned it out with grandma's supervision, kinda surreal. Now they look like grocery store chicken all packed up in the freezer. That makes it easier. I think it will get easier with the birds but the rabbits? I just don't know anymore. The roosters are also easier because I'd rather process them then sell them and have them end up as a fighting roo--not that Australorps are much for fighting! Anyway, I have a while to think on this before any kits are of age--at least we know the broken black is staying! I hope it's a doe! Good to know either Hazel or Strawberry carries the broken gene. I will soon post pics of the NZ kits on the website.

Anubis--the Dwarf Hotot buck--has been sold! A nice woman is buying him for her five-year-old. Before you flip, the lady plans to care for the rabbit herself and is realistic that her daughter probably won't help. She has already called back a few times asking my advice about food, toys, housing and the like. She is a very nice woman that reminds me very much of my own mother. I'm holding the rabbit until the day before Christmas Eve so she won't have to hide him for a long time. I'm very pleased that he is going to a home where he will be the housepet and spoiled like he deserves.

Thanks again for reading, guys

CYG


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 21, 2011)

Nothing better than feeling like you've found a good home for one of your animals.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 21, 2011)

So glad you found a good home for Anubis!


----------



## CYGChickies (Nov 24, 2011)

Angel had her kits right on time Wednesday morning. She had four live kits and no dead kits but the runt couldn't seem to stay warm--may have been a peanut? It wasn't deformed and only a tad smaller and she fed it but it didn't make it. She's doing fine with the remaining three, feeding them and spends more time in the box than Lola or Strawberry do. I hope that's a good thing and she isn't just enjoying the warm box--haha! 

Anyway I'm baking pies for Thanksgiving--cherry, chocolate, raisin, lemon and my famous honey pumpkin squares. I'm also making soaps, Gifts-in-Jars and stamping leather for the upcoming Holiday Craft Fair--and possibly a little extra traffic at the market on Black Friday. I made a chocolate cappuccino soap that is layered chocolate, buttercream and coffee. It looks and smells awesome!

CYG


----------



## elevan (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving CYG


----------



## CYGChickies (Nov 24, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Happy Thanksgiving CYG


Thank you elevan and a Happy Thanksgiving to all the BYHers!

CYG


----------



## CYGChickies (Nov 27, 2011)

Well Roosty finally believed our threats and convinced the girls to start laying! Found two little brown eggs this morning in the coop, only one in the nest box. I'm so excited! EGGS!

In some less-than-exciting news, we only made $4 on Black Friday and only $11 at the eight hour craft fair--less than fifty people all day and nobody wanted my craft. People bought $30 dollar jewelry then had a stroke when my soap was $5. Kinda worried and trying to figure out what I can do different at the table. I've been cheery and I've ignored them. I've told jokes, been informative, done demonstrative work, tried everything other than juggling fire beside the table. I have read dozens of books and articles and I'm following the rules of selling. Oh well thus begins my search for answers!

Lola's kits are out of the nest box and she's not quite so happy to have the demanding little kits free but she's very patient and only hops away never growls or protests. Strawberry's and Angel's litters are doing well and Dutchess is due on the 8th. She already has two babies spoken for since she's bred to Samwise our blue ribbon boy, very popular. Their kits will be adorable!

CYG


----------



## CYGChickies (Dec 21, 2011)

Quite a bit to say I suppose since I've been gone so long.

The hens are really getting with it, 2-4 eggs a day! The silkie Roos are finally discovering the silkie hens and so I'm thinking they'll be laying soon--Roosty mounting the Aus girls signalled egg approach about a week later. Loch Ness has been relocated to the middle of our chicken coop--ARGH--despite our best tarp efforts. Time to get some gravel, stall-dri and straw and drain the lake! The turkey pen remains only slightly moist despite no tarp! Our farm must be on the Hellmouth as much crazy stuff as we witness. 

In Rabbitry news, Lola's litter have been sexes and will be for sale starting Friday. Her only buck was the harlequin kitten and the rest--two magpies, broken harlequin or tort, and diamond-marked brown--were all does. Strawberry the NZ had three does--both reds and solid gray--and a buck, the broken. Angel's babies were two bucks and a doe--the REW white buck looks just like mama! The blue buck and black doe must be recessive on mama's side because daddy is a Vienna. Lionhead Duchess' breeding didn't take so we're waiting til Spring for her. Same for Victoria our French Angora who had eight dead babies her first time. Isis our Dwarf Hotot was rebred and will kindle in January. 

Thoth had a case of malocclusion--major eek--and under advisement we trimmed the incisors ourselves. It was easy since only one top tooth and one bottom were long. Since it showed up so late we're not thinking hereditary, hopefully! He's has a vet appointment for Thursday to make sure his molars don't need filed or anything as sometimes that can cause incisors to go wonky. All other rabbits showed good teeth with no sign of trouble and we will continue monthly checks--more often on Thoth. I'm eager to hear the vet's opinion. 

I ordered my package of honeybees for early April and we have begun purchasing seeds and doing extensive planning for the garden. It's gonna be crazy I hope it grows! We've been picking out ****aki mushroom "spawn" and looking for a place to get decent logs to grow it all on. Also, I am going to learn archery to protect the birds and buns from predators. Hopefully I'll be bowhunting deer next season. I decided nobody was gonna bring me any venison so I'd have to go get it for myself. Really excited to get a bow--I got to shoot one at an archery store and it was super comfortable for me and something I can picture myself doing long term and for hunting. Wish me luck! 

CYG


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 21, 2011)

Well sounds like you have been busy.  And really sounds like the ball is rolling.  

Congratulations on your success with your chickens and rabbits.  Hope Thoth doesn't have problems with his molars and it's just his front teeth.  Is it hard to trim teeth?  My hats off for you even trying.  I'd have been a bit nervous.  


Good Luck with the Bees and Archery.   Wishing you all the luck with both.   Please let us know how it goes.   Both interesting hobbies.  

K


----------



## CYGChickies (Dec 21, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Well sounds like you have been busy.  And really sounds like the ball is rolling.
> 
> Congratulations on your success with your chickens and rabbits.  Hope Thoth doesn't have problems with his molars and it's just his front teeth.  Is it hard to trim teeth?  My hats off for you even trying.  I'd have been a bit nervous.
> 
> ...


We purchased a good pair of side-cutting pliers at the hardware store, 4-inch ones and trimmed the teeth flush with the normal length ones. It was like clipping thick nails except he didn't even feel a thing. Other than not wanting us in his mouth he did great. Five minutes after the trimming he was eating pellets again and seemed quite content. I actually hope he does have a spur on his molar so that it explains the malocclusion away so it's not hereditary. I hope it's not! If you ever need to trim teeth just remember it seems a lot worse than it is and they don't feel pain from it. The quicker and calmer the better.

CYG


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 22, 2011)

CYGChickies said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Luck today with your Vet appointment for Thoth.  Hope Vet does find spur on his molar.  Would hate to see this as hereditary.  Wishing you luck.  Hope you post the vet's finding. 

K


----------



## daisychick (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## elevan (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## CYGChickies (Jan 5, 2012)

Well it's the New Year! I didn't make a resolution on New Year but I did on Christmas morning. I've been obsessing about some negative things in the past that worry me and I'm trying to let them go one piece at a time. I'm also planning a huge kickstart to the farm with bees, a giant garden and lots of babies. 

I am also going to start bowhunting and using a bow to defend against predators. It's pink camo and should be in in two weeks-ish. I want to be more in shape for this Spring when I get started hunting--wild turkeys in April--and I (like some others) could stand to lose a person. I'd like to almost half my weight but being six feet tall with a bigger frame I think 150 would be the skinniest I'd want to go. I'm also severely pigeon-chested so I don't want to be so skinny that I look crazy. It'll be a long time before I'll be able to call myself skinny!

Diets are my worst enemy! I've done Atkins, low cal, low fat and Slim Fast all at some point since I was 14. Diets stress me out and make me crave whatever food I can't have! I don't really like sweets, so that's not my issue. I need to ditch diets and get into exercise. I have done a few videos in highschool and I liked "The Firm" aerobics and also enjoyed mild Pilates. I think I'm going to start with The Firm and a Pilates DVD for beginners. Then I'm gonna try to work up to that P90X I've heard about. Maybe Zumba its popular but I'm not proud enough of my body to dance around in front of people. Those are just some of my options. I've always hated dieting but I live exploring city streets and the woods on foot. I don't get lonely and actually prefer a lot more alone time than I usually get so exercising alone will suit me fine. I plan to go hunting alone--with a cell and telling everyone where I'll be of course, nothing stupid. I can't wait to be alone in the peace and quiet of nature whether I bag a gobbler or not.

Out garden so far will contain at least 20 different plants including all the staples and loofa and giant pumpkins. I am excited to grow produce that I can enjoy as well as share with others. 

Wish me luck!

CYG


----------



## CYGChickies (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey everybody just putting up a teeny update. Still no how--I'm soooo eager but been busy enough to avoid insanity over the wait. Garden plans have been sketched, discussed and--after some reluctance and bee hysteria from my friend--approved. It's going to be huge, beautiful and just perfect. Even if all it does is turn green it'll be like my little paradise. To be able to walk through the gate and see the guineas picking through the rows, smell the Missouri spring breeze and hear my hive of Italians hard at work, to watch my turkey Rene dance for his ladies, hear Roosty crow and know that we did it, we made paradise for ourselves all while Wagon Wheel plays soft on my iPod? Well folks I'll have to check my pulse because there's nothing in the world that sounds more like Heaven to me.

Poetics aside, I've gathered about half of my seeds, peat pots and starter trays; I ordered a two-tier growlight shelf and I feel good about it. We're getting four trees, two apricot and two cherry that polinate eachother. It's gonna be so cool in a year to see the trees with fruit on them--and the smell of cherry blossoms! I also have to get someone to cut me some small oak trees for the ****ake and finally finish that crazy silkie pen. The silkie boys are losing their gentlemanly reputations with the Australorp ladies.

Put the nestbox in with Isis today and we're expecting baby Hotots Saturday, when we're out of town all morning--yikes! At least she's inside with heat and has been fed the customary raw bacon to avoid any unsightly complications as much as they can be avoided. She's quite ready to have them out and is either self-conscious about weight gain or the kick-happy fetuses have worn out their welcome because the poor girl is a little grouchy lately. Anubis (renamed from Thoth) the ever-nosy daddy has suffered no ill effects other than jealousy over Isis' big fancy box.

So that's it, my teeny update and my own little farm prose. Hope you enjoyed my hillbilly ramble!

CYG


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 12, 2012)

CYGChickies said:
			
		

> Hey everybody just putting up a teeny update. Still no how--I'm soooo eager but been busy enough to avoid insanity over the wait. Garden plans have been sketched, discussed and--after some reluctance and bee hysteria from my friend--approved. It's going to be huge, beautiful and just perfect. Even if all it does is turn green it'll be like my little paradise. To be able to walk through the gate and see the guineas picking through the rows, smell the Missouri spring breeze and hear my hive of Italians hard at work, to watch my turkey Rene dance for his ladies, hear Roosty crow and know that we did it, we made paradise for ourselves all while Wagon Wheel plays soft on my iPod? Well folks I'll have to check my pulse because there's nothing in the world that sounds more like Heaven to me.
> 
> Poetics aside, I've gathered about half of my seeds, peat pots and starter trays; I ordered a two-tier growlight shelf and I feel good about it. We're getting four trees, two apricot and two cherry that polinate eachother. It's gonna be so cool in a year to see the trees with fruit on them--and the smell of cherry blossoms! I also have to get someone to cut me some small oak trees for the ****ake and finally finish that crazy silkie pen. The silkie boys are losing their gentlemanly reputations with the Australorp ladies.
> 
> ...


Enjoyed it immensely.  So thrilled about all your plans for you.  Can't wait to hear the progress once Spring is here.  

Hoping successful births for Isis.  Beautiful Doe.  Can't wait to see what she gives you.  Don't blame her for being grumpy.  lol.  

So glad to hear Anubis (love the new name) is doing well and is an every-nosy daddy, proud to see what he help make.

K


----------



## CYGChickies (Jan 12, 2012)

Our first snow came last night! Nothing much just a bit in the yards and stuff. It's pretty, and hopefully not an omen of approaching ice and blizzards like the past couple of years.

CYG


----------



## CYGChickies (Jan 12, 2012)

Isis kindled and had four babies! All are alive so far though she had them out on the wood shavings instead of in the nest. She made a nest and all so we moved them inside under the fur. Four tiny babies about the size of a small thumb. She did well and they seem to have been fed at least once. They're squeaking up a storm so I'm sure she's gonna feed them again soon. The squeaks are the noise Steawberry's babies always made to get fed. Anyway, such exciting news! Four healthy early babies and she seems to be a decent mother.

CYG


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 12, 2012)

CYGChickies said:
			
		

> Isis kindled and had four babies! All are alive so far though she had them out on the wood shavings instead of in the nest. She made a nest and all so we moved them inside under the fur. Four tiny babies about the size of a small thumb. She did well and they seem to have been fed at least once. They're squeaking up a storm so I'm sure she's gonna feed them again soon. The squeaks are the noise Steawberry's babies always made to get fed. Anyway, such exciting news! Four healthy early babies and she seems to be a decent mother.
> 
> CYG


So thrilled for you.  Wishing you all the luck with those four tiny babies.  And that Isis is stepping up to the plate being a decent mother.  YAY Isis.  

Hopefully pics soon.   Please oh Please!  

Again Congratulations!  

K


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 12, 2012)

I love babies!!!!!!!


----------



## CYGChickies (Jan 21, 2012)

Whew! Lots of work! We did our "Spring" breeding today with about half of our does. One New Zealand, one French Angora and three Lionheads. All breedings went well and were successful as far as all the correct processes. Only time will tell if we get babies! We also spent a good two hours out with the chickens just observing and visiting on top of the coop work. We spread some sand on some muddy spots and replaced hay and cleaned some eggs off. One guinea hen was hanging around the nests and window-shopping. We'll see if they lay in the chicken nests or not.

A HUGE redtail Hawke was snooping around the farm today and tried to take one of the rabbits. Samwise was in an exercise pen and the Hawke swooped in and hit the wire before flying off and thoroughly disturbing the guineas. Stupid bird trying to steal from me, I'll be keeping an eye out for him from now on!

We took the two French Angoras to the pet groomers today for a special treat. They were brushed out and nails trimmed and the groomed wants one now. She saw the hardest part of owning an Angora so if she still wants one I'm betting she'll take care of it! I'm feeling pretty accomplished after today, but looking forward to Spring! I can't wait to get the ball rolling!

CYG


----------



## CYGChickies (Jan 25, 2012)

As the title says, I want goats! I've decided on Nigerian Dwarfs since I want dairy goats that are easy to handle and not big enough to leap tall fences so easily. It will be a while before I can have them wince I want to have fencing and shelter 100% done before buying. I'm hoping to find an experienced milking doe that has kidded before. I want two does in all and at least one experienced doe since I'm totally new to goats. I don't want to keep a buck so I'm planning to just "lease" a buck when the does need to be bred. I know the Nigerian Dwarfs are noisy but my flock of guineas have proven that my neighbors--who love the screaming guineas--don't mind noise.

Anyone have comments or advice? I've been researching goats and they seem like they'd fit in at the farm with our noisy fluffy spoiled animals. I'm not sure if I like the blue eyes or not. They sure make the price jump! I was planning to build a fence four feet high of welded wire with a solar-powered electric wire on top. 

In other news, Isis' four babies are out of the nest box! Their eyes are open and they're EVERYWHERE but mama Isis loves her babies. Only one kit is a mismark so far and all four are beautiful!

CYG


----------

